# GFO anyone still here?



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Have not logged in for years, till today,been just lurking. Anyone still around from the start,, with gofishohio? anyone still here from then?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

yep, I joined GFO a few months before it went away.


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like it died,, but good some of us are still here from those days,

,I dont feel so old then


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

almost everyone with a join date of April/May 2004 is from GFO.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Since '99-'00 I think. Doesn't seem like it's been that long.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

The good ol' days.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea I posted as blufrdtrk, back in gfo days. And I recognize more that havent replied here yet.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I know it was 02 for sure but could have even been earlier.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Was on GFO! Wow I was a kid.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yea I posted as blufrdtrk, back in gfo days. And I recognize more that havent replied here yet.


That's you!? Aw man I never knew.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

was with them from the beginning and this one also.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Was on GFO! Wow I was a kid.


This.

Was Still a Rookie Angler at that point, had just got back into fishing heavily again. What i'd give to read my fishing-newb posts from 2002, my god what I have learned...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> This.
> 
> Was Still a Rookie Angler at that point, had just got back into fishing heavily again. What i'd give to read my fishing-newb posts from 2002, my god what I have learned...
> 
> Thanks guys!


Well said! Thanks for all the help! Sorry for any...disruptions. Heck, I was in 7th and 8th grade in those early days


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

acklac7 said:


> almost everyone with a join date of April/May 2004 is from GFO.


WOW....almost 2 years. It took me a loooong time to figure out where everyone went to once that site went down. Of course I didn't get on a computer much back then.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm still here. Started out as Gobie1 on GFO about 3 years before it went belly up.

Wes


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, I was there. 

Steelhauler and I put together a perch outing at Eastlake back in the GFO days. That was when I first met many GFO members, many are OGF members today


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> yep, I joined GFO a few months before it went away.


Same here


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Still here....


----------



## fishdontbite6 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep still here too !


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Yep, I was there.
> 
> Steelhauler and I put together a perch outing at Eastlake back in the GFO days. That was when I first met many GFO members, many are OGF members today


That was my favorite fishing trip to Erie! Met a bunch of people from the old site and enjoyed the Day with my dad (Crappiebub) and our buddy Gator. The best part were the looks we got when I launched my "flats" boat and took it out there on the muddy Ohio water.

Rob


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep, was there and am glad OGF was born when they died


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Same have the same boring username. 
Still read everyday, fish and post rarely.
Since 99-00


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Yep, still here. Dont post much. But with a post count of 765, I never posted much.
Come here about three times a week  maybe.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Was there as mushroomman back then and here for some time with the same handle. Rarely post anymore, found a few good friends to fish with from here just don't care to argue anymore and there seems to be alot of that the last couple years. I enjoy reading the threads and keeping in touch with my small group of friends, unfortunately a few of them have passed on, Jim Corey, Misfit and Puterdude may they RIP...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

shroomhunter said:


> Was there as mushroomman back then and here for some time with the same handle. Rarely post anymore, found a few good friends to fish with from here just don't care to argue anymore and there seems to be alot of that the last couple years. I enjoy reading the threads and keeping in touch with my small group of friends, unfortunately a few of them have passed on, Jim Corey, Misfit and Puterdude may they RIP...


Yea seems like there is a argument going on in every section right now...... And I miss reading all the guys that have passed threads. esp jim corey. he was one heck of a saugeye fishermen.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I was on GFO, I'll even admit that I sent a few bucks to keep the site going there at the end, only to find out the guy ran off with the money!?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

here! remember a lot of drama....more in the old days but i dont fish as much anymore as i used to.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I was there, too. I'm like Crappiedude, took me a little while to find this when GFO folded. Didn't post much back then, but there was good info shared.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Most of the people I knew have moved on- the catfishing crew mostly. But I'm still here. It seems like just a few thousand posts ago...

UFM82


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yup. I was a member of GFO. I've known some guys darn near a decade now..how time fly, crazy.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Yup. Still here. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Been here since day 1 ( actually before it was opened. ) we were also long time members of GFO. Captnroger, was instrumental in starting both sites. We actually owe him a thanks for starting the sites, even though he has moved on to other things. 

When we created OGF we tried to send a message to as many GFO members as we could announcing that we started OGF. Most of the old GFO guys are here or have been here. Some have moved on, some have passed on, but we still have a great amount of members today.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I was on GFO. I remember getting advice on Deer Creek and Buckeye Lake saugeye...


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Hooch said:


> I was on GFO, I'll even admit that I sent a few bucks to keep the site going there at the end, only to find out the guy ran off with the money!?


I thought I was the only one! 

If I recall correctly he got me for a $500 check. I did manage to get two memorial badges (2004) out of it though. I got lucky and Tiger Woods autographed one of them. The badge now sits in a small frame on my desk now.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm former GFO as well (grabdanet)



fishdontbite6 said:


> Yep still here too !


Nice to hear from you Tom! Still fishing in walleye/saugeye tourney's?


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

was on GFO sold my boat a couple af weeks ago with there sticker still on it
even fished one of there touraments out at Clearfork


----------



## fishdontbite6 (Apr 12, 2004)

yep Net still trying, Also been partnered in running the M.O.S.T circuit last couple of years. Have not seen you on Alum for a long time .


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah I know....a lot of work & family stuff on the front burners the last year or so. I'm signed up for the OGF crappie tourney next month. Can't remember the last time I had the boat out....late may or early june maybe.


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Glad so many of you are still around. I had to fire up an old attic pc to get to my old email with my password to post again to this site.

Not much on posting, but been checking the boards weekly over the years. May of meet a few of you all,, last time Alum had some real good thick ice back in the cove off Africa. That was a fun winter. Met folks from all over Ohio. What year did we get that good safe ice?


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was also just a kid, posted a bunch, learned alot and met a bunch of people.....

Grew up, college, job, married and now kids. I just don't make the time to post alot.

Jason B


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

still here went 2 the event at tappen fished with netcraft150(dave)

mrtwister_jbo


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

j_blocker said:


> I was also just a kid, posted a bunch, learned alot and met a bunch of people.....
> 
> Grew up, college, job, married and now kids. I just don't make the time to post alot.
> 
> Jason B


Funny stuff,pretty much same here minus the college,well and maybe the growing up........ LOL and i actually post more now cause I have more time at home and less time on water.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I joined back in 2000. I remember that perch fishing day Lundy. I was fishing with wormdrowner. I saw you in our big black Lund.
I miss Husky...wherever you are.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I joined back in 2000. I remember that perch fishing day Lundy. I was fishing with wormdrowner. I saw you in our big black Lund.
> I miss Husky...wherever you are.


I had wormdrowner perch fishing with me one day and when he was asked to pull the anchor. It was whole new experience for him. He ended up laying flat on his back on the front deck of the boat and pulling the rope in over his head. Strangest anchor pulling thing I had ever seen. I obviously had to finish the job.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy,

Wormdrowner wasn't nearly as entertaining as Pharmgirl. Remember the time we had her testing her ice spikes out at Mosquito? Now that's entertainment!

Lewzer,

I hear from Husky from time to time. As far as I know, he still a member of the sight.



Wes


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I was a GFOer as well; only about a year before this site wa lunched and I came right over here with most of the rest of the old GFO community.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I was on GFO. I used to post more than I do now, but I don't remember my user name. Something about catfish. Man I was crazy about catching catfish back then. Now I'm just happy to have time to go fishing.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Still here!! Was off for a coupla years after my divorce, miss the old days fishing against Corey and those guys in the SOWC...


----------



## jonk540 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was on GFO! Didn't post much but do a lot of reading. Heck I've only been fishing 2 or 3 times this year


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

i started there in 2001 or so....same worn out user name. (i fish with raps).


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

was on there also.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm one of the originals from back in the day. Met and fished with a lot of members over the years.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

cwcarper said:


> I'm one of the originals from back in the day. Met and fished with a lot of members over the years.


Was your dad ''katking'' I use to like reading his posts back in the day. Havent seen in a while


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Was with ogf from near the beginning. I sold a reel to Dale M and contributed the money to keep the site open.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I was talking to a guy about this the other day. I couldn't think of the name of GFO,but I remembered it was similar to this one.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Been here since 2004 too. Was on OGF, and when they started asking for money I bailed. Too much great chatter and info here for free even when it was just starting up.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Still here.
LindyRigger

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Like Dale said, lots of us are still here. I think I joined in '98 or '99. Sadly some, actually several have passed away.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm still here, was on GFO for a couple years until they started asking for money but found the new site pretty quickly after it started

Scott


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Was your dad ''katking'' I use to like reading his posts back in the day. Havent seen in a while


Yep - that's my dad. He's no longer on this site and doesn't really get on the computer much anymore. He still gets out fishing once in a while, mostly with his grandkids.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Yup...still here


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Still around


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

cwcarper said:


> Yep - that's my dad. He's no longer on this site and doesn't really get on the computer much anymore. He still gets out fishing once in a while, mostly with his grandkids.


Thats awesome man, glad to here hes still fishing!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I joined GFO back when I first started driving and was able to get out and fish by myself. Back around 2000 I guess. The members on GFO first tuned me onto wade fishing the rivers for smallies! Shortly thereafter I bought a kayak to fish from and now its my favorite method of fishing. I learned alot over the years and GFO started it all for me. I just hope I have been able to help a few here with OGF!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Still around. Actually I still have the same avatar from those days. Poor mouse. lol Raider


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Log on everyday ... sometimes twice a day. Only forum I still visit.


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

from the old GFO days myself


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm still around. I just don't post as much as I used to. I grew up had kids etc. been a member here since day 1. But was on the original site since 1998 I think


Oh the good ole days..... Some of my favorite fishing buddies are not longer here physically or don't fish like they used to. Id love to find someone local to fish with here and there


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

what happened that made the old site disappear?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Long story short, at least from my knowledge, owner wanted a pay site but didn't want to do anything but collect money, not pay mods, and not do anything to the site and failed to follow through on promises. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah it was a free site like Ogf for years. Owner decided to charge a membership fee which us mods weren't cool with, so we bailed along with a bunch of members. We started Ogf with a goal of keeping it free, and here we are!

Back in its prime, gfo was the spot. Was difficult to see it die the way it did, all over a few bucks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep, still remember the GFO days. right after the old site shut down, Shortdrift ( thanks, BTW !!!) sent me an email with the link to OGF- what I remember was that a few individuals put OGF together in just a few days- It's AMAZING the level of talent and expertise of the individuals that started GFO ( hats off to our " Founding Fathers " ) and how quickly they got it up and running !!! Best fishing website on the Planet !!!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't post much - and heck, this year I haven't even fished much 

I love this site and have learned alot from it!


----------

